# Pioneer BDP 330



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings! I just picked up this Blue Ray for 1/2 price, (open box). 30 days to return it. Initial reaction is ... what? Seems slow, Netflix is not loading and the picture quality seems off. Is this an aberration, me or is this the way it is? Gut feeling is I made a mistake and should have gone with a Panasonic, Sony or Toshiba. Any reccomendations kind folks?
Thanks!
Bogie lddude:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Pioneers have been traditionally slow to load, but I thought the newer ones have gotten better. Have you made sure you have the latest Firmware?

While slow to load, Pioneer usually makes excellent BDP's. However, if the Firmware is up to date and it is not functioning as it should, by all means return it. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey JJ! Thanks for the fast repply. Yes all firmware is up to date. For some reason it is not letting me get to Netflix and such as well as it just plain does not quite look right. I will play with it a bit more the next few days and if it stays the same, it is going back. having said that ... Panasonic, Sony, Denon, Toshiba, LG ... get my drift? What brand out there is consistently solid? I am not ready for a PS3 or Oppo, so where should I look next? Thanks and I may make the trip to catch a Rays game with the Orioles at some point this spring. :sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does not look right how? Is the color off? Sharpness? Did you have something to compare it to?


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Not as sharp as the old Sony. I know it is set up properly. Chris Botti in Boston BR sounded very good, picture I thought left something to be desired, just not as crisp as the old Sony ... that worries me, the Sony is probably 3 years old with all updates up to date. Pioneer is also updated to date.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Then it's best to return it. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
-
I will say that on the whole, Blu-Ray Players should have very similar Picture Quality when playing Blu Ray Discs. The same cannot be said for DVD Performance where there are large differences between quality BDP's with dedicated Video Processors and those that rely on the SOC (System on a Chip) that powers all functions in the Player.

Some such as OPPO have done a great job of getting the best out of these SOC's on their less costly products, but VP's such as Anchor Bay and Marvell really can make a big difference with non HD Source Material. Pioneers have traditionally done quite well on non HD Sources, but if you are not happy no reason to keep it. Panasonic makes really nice BDP's with rapid Loading Times and Internet based Apps.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Mech, Jack are you getting rained on? I am drenched!!
Anyway, I am trying to give the Pioneer a fair shot, so I tried a few things;
Independance Day Blue Ray took 1 minute 29 seconds to load :yikes: ... soundtrack was excellent, picture was good. 
Once upon a time in Mexico DVD took 28 seconds to load. Picture looked ok. 
No country for old men dvd loaded in 29 seconds. 
Are these load times about right? 
Am I simply talking my way out of a good player? :nerd:
By the way, I still can not get the dumb thing to get to Netflix!! It simply will not go there!!:huh:
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
No rain currently. I was up in Tampa off Dale Mabry this Morning and it was raining fairly hard up there. It baffles me, when people see rain here, they drive as though it is Black Ice. So many people driving 10-15 MPH under the Speed Limit on 275. Drives me batty.

If Netflix is not working, did you Activate it? At least with my OPPO, I had to enter in a Code on my PC before it was functional.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Been a week, returned Pioneer and bought the Panny 65 ... WHOLY MOTHER OF ELECTRONICS!!!!!! load times for Independance Day, less than 34 seconds, sound like nothing I had heard from HT, simply outstanding! Very happy with the decision :T Now time to finish the project, on to a 55 / 60" screen!! Wish me luck, plasma or lcd or led? Too much research available so here I go!:hsd:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glad the Panasonic is working well for you. As for TV's, LED is actually just the Backlighting for LCD HDTV's as opposed to being an LED TV. 

Really is Samsungs fault for Marketing TV's as being LED when they are simply LCD TV's and in fact had to change their Marketing in England as it is so misleading. Having LED Backlighting does provide for thinner TV's, but ones which are just Edge LED often have issues with Flashlighting where the corners of the Screen are brighter than the middle.

Plasma and LCD both have their pluses and minuses. I would highly recommend going to look at some TV's and ideally be able to use the Remote Control so that you can take the Settings of Torch Mode or Store Demo Mode where the Brightness and Backighting is jacked so that it stands out in the Florescent Cathedrals of Commerce.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

